# ped anesthetist consultant



## turfer (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi,

I'm going to emigrate to Dubai/UAE in the end 2015. At the moment I'm in DHA licensing procedure.
I'm a german pediatric anesthetist searching for a long-term job in a governmental hospital in the region.

A Dubai consultancy agency proposed to me searching for a job after succeeding with my license. They want 5% of my first year salary after 2 months working there.
Do you think it's a realistic fee for that?

Thanks in advance for your ideas


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

turfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to emigrate to Dubai/UAE in the end 2015. At the moment I'm in DHA licensing procedure.
> I'm a german pediatric anesthetist searching for a long-term job in a governmental hospital in the region.
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
No 5% is not a reasonable fee! - this is because it is illegal for agencies to charge recruitment fees in Dubai!
They need to be reported to the authorities - as they are obviously scammers and are trying to rip you off.
There are plenty of reputed recruitment companies who help medics to find jobs - and they charge the hospital, not the candidate!
Due to the low number of government hospitals - it would be easier for you to do a bit of internet research and approach them direct.
Latifa is the childrens specific hospital in Dubai.
SKMC and Al Mafraq in Abu Dhabi bigger government hospitals
Tawam main government hospital in Al Ain.
Avoid private hospitals, in general, as they have longer hours, worse shifts, lower pay, anti-compete clauses and shorter holidays (normal and bank holidays).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

turfer said:


> Hi, I'm going to emigrate to Dubai/UAE in the end 2015. At the moment I'm in DHA licensing procedure. I'm a german pediatric anesthetist searching for a long-term job in a governmental hospital in the region. A Dubai consultancy agency proposed to me searching for a job after succeeding with my license. They want 5% of my first year salary after 2 months working there. Do you think it's a realistic fee for that? Thanks in advance for your ideas


I would like to point out that we do not emigrate to the UAE when we come here to work. You get a job and a visa that is valid for a certain period of time. When the visa expires, it is renewed by mutual consent. This is not a country you can live in without a job.


----------



## turfer (Mar 9, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> No 5% is not a reasonable fee! - this is because it is illegal for agencies to charge recruitment fees in Dubai!
> They need to be reported to the authorities - as they are obviously scammers and are trying to rip you off.
> ...


Hi Steve,
thanks a lot for your proposal. It was very confusing the information I got from some agencies. 
Eg, they proposed assistance for DHA license procedure for 4000 Euro. 
I didn't trust to them and decided doing on my own... 
I thought it would be more useful being prepared for some meetings in hospitals by an agency for not wasting my time as I'm still working in Germany at the moment... 
But according to your advise it's better contacting those hospitals directly, maybe also because in my case I'm working in a quite rare and specific field 
Anyway thanks a lot!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Don't ever pay anything to any recruitment company ! They charge the hospital already.

The whole DHA licensure thing costed me around 2500 Dhs (650 Euros approx) and nobody will consider hiring you here without a DHA license.

I just have to correct something Steve mentioned, you tend to get a much higher pay in private practice than government. The difference is sometimes huge. Everything else he mentioned is correct.


----------



## turfer (Mar 9, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Don't ever pay anything to any recruitment company ! They charge the hospital already.


Ok, I see, but I'm worry a bit about coming in contact from distance...



> I just have to correct something Steve mentioned, you tend to get a much higher pay in private practice than government. The difference is sometimes huge. Everything else he mentioned is correct.


I'm not interested in the highest income, but of course adequate!
As I'm very experienced (more than 20 years) I'd like to teach in my favourite field paediatric anesthesia. Maybe a bit idealistic ideas, but I like them...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you are a Western board certified consultant - then the pay and conditions in government hospitals is far better than private for most non-surgical positions.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## turfer (Mar 9, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are a Western board certified consultant - then the pay and conditions in government hospitals is far better than private for most non-surgical positions.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi
Ok, thanks. Is it realistic coming in contact with those hospitals according to your experience without support of a recruitment agency? 

As you will imagine, I've a bad feeling about that agency now wanting from me 5% of my first year salary...
But there should be others more reliable. 

Greetings
Turfer


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

turfer said:


> Hi
> Ok, thanks. Is it realistic coming in contact with those hospitals according to your experience without support of a recruitment agency?
> 
> As you will imagine, I've a bad feeling about that agency now wanting from me 5% of my first year salary...
> ...


Hi,
All the hospitals have their own websites with a specific careers link - some even mention job scams (look at the careers section on Al Mafraq website).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are a Western board certified consultant - then the pay and conditions in government hospitals is far better than private for most non-surgical positions.
> Cheers
> Steve


This is only true regarding the basic fixed monthly pay.

There are many physicians who easily get paid over 200K of incentives monthly in private hospitals. An amount not even western board certified emirati consultants will get.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

turfer said:


> Hi
> Ok, thanks. Is it realistic coming in contact with those hospitals according to your experience without support of a recruitment agency?
> 
> As you will imagine, I've a bad feeling about that agency now wanting from me 5% of my first year salary...
> ...


Very realistic, all my serious negotiations were not conducted by any recruitment companies.


----------

